# Drooling In The Car Hepl!!!



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

While she may not be throwing up, she may still feel nauseous or apprehensive about the car hence the drooling. You may want to try ginger or dramamine and see if that helps. You can also try re-training her to associate the car with something pleasant.
Start slowly with a progression of having her sit in the car and feed her treats, next sit in the car, start the engine and treat. Get the picture?


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I have tried sitting in the car with her without turning it on antried to give her her favorite treat and she wont eat it..guess shes to sick/nervous? Poor thing.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I think there is something you can give her for car sickness just can't remember the name.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Cerenia is for car sickness..... They still drool to some degree but not nearly as much. I have one who gets sooooooooooo sick in the car.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

But I cant give that to her every day, can I? I hate to leave her home when I go to work and I can have her there with me : (


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

You can only give it to her 2 days in a row. Have you tried putting her in a crate to ride in and cover it so she cant see out?


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I guess I cant use that for everyday use, but for a long car ride when we go on vacation I will ask the vet for it. I have not tried the crate in the car. I wonder if she would be more scared...since she now rides in the passenger seat...because I thought she might get carsick in the back seat way back when we first got her....and look what happened! Thanks for the information on the cerenia!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I was also told to try driving around at night, this way they cant see the motion.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Thanks! maybe if I did that for a bit, then that would help to break the cycle of feeling car sick...its worth a try! Thank you! : )


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

*Droolin fool*

I feel for you. We went through the same thing with Dallas. Just him, the other 2 pups were fine. We tried different things but nothing helped but time. He finally just out grew it at about 8 months maybe a tad longer.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

That looks a lot like Cruiser when hes in the car..... He is almost 18 months , starting to think he wont out grow it.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

OH MY That picture of poor Dallas looks just like Misty in the car..except she also gets bubbles dripping sometimes too! The poos doggies : ( Im glad yours grew out of it! and poor Cruiser...still dealing with that...I wonder what will happen with Misty...
I am going to be driving with her from Georgia to Florida after Thanksgiving if she doesnt grow out of it by then it will be a long wet ride in the rental car :uhoh:


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I used a herbal remedy - similar to Bach's Rescue Remedy, don't know if you can get that in theUSA, but there must be something similar available. The advantage of using that is you can give extra doses as required and it doesn't dope the dog. That picture of Dallas is exactly how Quinn was, but he is getting better.


----------

